# Freeport - Sat. 7/9



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Looking for some crew for snapper, ling, king trip. Up to 60 n.m. out of Freeport. Leaving 6:00 a.m., back to the dock no later than 8:00 p.m.

Boat is a Bert 28 diesel. Epirb, redundant GPS, but no raft or sat phone these days.

Even split of fish and out of pocket. Likely burn b/w 80 and 100 gallons of fuel, plus ice and bait.

Trip contingent on decent weather.

Respond to [email protected]. NO PM's please. Thanks.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

I'm in. PM sent


----------



## A-Boz (Jun 22, 2009)

Email sent.


----------



## acehead (Aug 22, 2007)

Email sent ..thanks


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for all the responses. No spots are available at this time. Thanks again.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Have a good trip.


----------

